# Laundry by the Kilo



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

OK - raise your hand if you have seen a store charging for laundry by the kilo and not by the piece.

I just found out the hard way that my washing machine/dryer is just a washing machine.
Rather than letting my clothes dry on a rack and get crusty, I'd like to send out for service.

Somewhere near DIFC please...

Thanks a million!


----------



## neetaad (Jun 30, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> OK - raise your hand if you have seen a store charging for laundry by the kilo and not by the piece.
> 
> I just found out the hard way that my washing machine/dryer is just a washing machine.
> Rather than letting my clothes dry on a rack and get crusty, I'd like to send out for service.
> ...


the laundries in dubai dont work with kilo , they work by piece , if you want to get them cheaply ironed , i suggest you contact some laundry guys who come home and pick it up . we have them in bur dubai and also i heard they go upto meadows . may be if you visit a few you will find out . all the best .


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Unless you have a lot of clothes to dry, I would suggest just getting an airer and allowing the clothes to dry naturally. It won't take more than a few hours - I leave my laundry out to dry overnight, inside my apartment. 

In response to your query, I've only ever come across laundries that charge by the piece. I'm not sure they will collect just for drying. The more common options is wash, dry clean and steam press.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Unless you have a lot of clothes to dry, I would suggest just getting an airer and allowing the clothes to dry naturally. It won't take more than a few hours - I leave my laundry out to dry overnight, inside my apartment.
> 
> In response to your query, I've only ever come across laundries that charge by the piece. I'm not sure they will collect just for drying. The more common options is wash, dry clean and steam press.


I do have a drying rack. But the clothes come out crusty. They don't shrink down either so the underwear starts out floppy. 
_Floppy underwear isn't good for anybody!_

I just want to send out a bag of dirty clothes and like *magic* they come back a day or two later clean, folded, and ready to go.
This isn't too much to ask...

:washing: *is my least favorite chore*


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try  Concierge Laundry. They have a deal whereby you can launder up to 50 or 80 pieces of laundry per month for a fixed price. That may be the better option for you and will help to keep the cost down.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Try  Concierge Laundry. They have a deal whereby you can launder up to 50 or 80 pieces of laundry per month for a fixed price. That may be the better option for you and will help to keep the cost down.


Just checked their website and supposedly the deal is "not available until further notice". 
Why not call a few laundries and try to negotiate a deal; I'm sure they'll be happy to oblige if you are regular customer and provide them with regular business.


----------

